# Do you have more trouble talking to adults or teens?



## FireIsTheCleanser

When you have to talk to one of them which one do you find you have more trouble summing up the courage to talk to?

To me they're both scary, but I definitely have more trouble talking to adults, especially males. I feel intimidated by them and try to avoid talking to adults at all costs. With teens I feel scared, but not as much. The amount of intimidation increases with age though. Like I can talk to someone my age okay, but say a 17 year old I get more scared like if they were an adult.


----------



## Poisoned

I like talking to adults more. They are less immature and more easily related to, for me anyway. Teens are immature and make me feel uncomfortable more so.


----------



## katiebird

I'd say I feel most comfortable to talk to people around my age. When I was younger I found it quite difficult talking to adults and felt very nervous and shy. But now I can talk to adults fairly comfortably... It's little kids I have quite a lot of trouble with now, Idk why, especially anywhere from like 8-12 i guess (maybe it's that they start to develope an attitude) but I just find it hard to have a conversation with them


----------



## CountingClockwise

It's easier talking to adults-they are more disciplined and polite, and tend to have a better sense of humour.


----------



## pancake111

I find it's easier to talk to adults because thier not obnoxious like a lot of teens. But it depends on who the adult and teen is.


----------



## sosew96

Adults are easier, by far. They only judge you on politeness and intelligence. I know how to wow them. Kids my age..not so much. I'm weird and awkward and not 'cool' and they are so judgemental, it is scary.


----------



## Neutrino

sosew96 said:


> Adults are easier, by far. They only judge you on politeness and intelligence. I know how to wow them. Kids my age..not so much. I'm weird and awkward and not 'cool' and they are so judgemental, it is scary.


This exactly.

Me to Teens: an uncool weirdo
Me to Adults: a human being


----------



## Ras2248

I tend to feel way more uncomfortable around teens. This is probably because I have trouble forcing myself to talk to them where as with the teacher I can just go up and ask a question about the assignment.


----------



## Colton

Adults seem to like me and aren't as judgmental. With people my age, everything is a popularity contest. Even the teens at my school who are nice to me are still pretty scary!


----------



## Kitsongirl

I agree with you.. everyone is kinda.. awkward to talk with. I personnaly have more trouble with people who are relitively my age, versus adults. Like in a school situation, i would be able to talk to a teacher better/ more clearer then the kid sitting next to me.


----------



## rnotlee

Teens younger than me always put my mind on the defensive, I really don't know why. It's almost an automatic survival instinct. On the other hand, I'm able to converse with adults more comfortably compared to teens. It's easy to start deep conversations with them since they know so much about life and things in general. Although I have met a 14 year old teen who seemed to be even more mature than people my age are.


----------



## Jessey

I find it much harder to talk to people my own, I usually have more in common and get along better with adults


----------



## Pialicious88

i've been around older people all my life so i guess adults but i love to be around kids makes me feel like im one of them


----------



## Venkska

Adults are my favorite to talk too because they are easier to talk to but people my age...EH they are alright.


----------



## kitkatstar1

Adults


----------



## drowninglessons

I find it much easier to talk to adults. 
To me, they are more understanding.


----------



## sociallyretarded

For some reason, I seem to have developed anxiety around adults over the past few years. I can hardly talk to my teachers one on one, otherwise I start getting nervous and usually they can sense this :S


----------



## Smells Like Teen Angst

I hate talking to teens. 
It scares the crap out of me.
Adults are much easier for me to handle, not that I enjoy that either.


----------



## Spirit Ninja Yokie

I have the most trouble with teens...
From what i found, (most) adults do their best to consider how you feel before saying anything...
Teenagers (in general) don't care how you feel...
But there are always exceptions


----------



## snowflakeinmay95

Adults, definitely.


----------



## Eraque

They're both scary. Teens are light years away from comfort, but, depending on the teacher, I can manage to squeak out at least one question. The older the adult, the better. Younger teachers can be just as scary as teens though; the ones that were obviously popular social butterflies when they were teens.


----------



## BovidaeSixteen

I actually have a really hard time socializing with teenagers and tend not to socialize at all with my teenage friends because of this...because, like said above, they tend to be less experienced with social skills, and are more unpredictable (which sets me on edge). I am also an independent scholar, so I am at home more then not and have neglected my teenage friends for several reasons, one of those reasons is I am...I want to say selfish but I think it is just the social anxiety making the decision of neglecting my relationships.

Anyway, I am much much more comfortable around adults, but alas, not completely.


----------



## Nesa

Teens. They're everything that I am not, and I automatically feel inferior to them. I think they can sense that they're better than me and I feel like they're somehow mentally squishing me into the dirt when they're talking to me.

Adults are easier because they're more mature in general, talk about things I can relate to, and don't treat me like an unpopular, odd little worm. I find older, mellow women to be the easiest to talk to. Zany women are scary because they used to be the bubbly high school girls that still visit my nightmares, and sometimes I can see a bit of revulsion in their eyes. Men are intimidating period.. especially younger men that used to be the "golden boy" (the king of popularity) in high school.


----------



## kittenamos

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> To me they're both scary,but I definitely have more trouble talking to adults,especially males,I feel intimidated by them and try to avoid talking to adults at all costs,with teens I feel scared, but not as much.


I feel the same way. Adult males are the worse for me to deal with, which makes college a little harder because most of the teachers are males. Overall though, my anxiety has been getting better since starting here.


----------



## keyla965

Adults are less scary, people in my age range 13-19 i have the most trouble talking to. So its harder for me to talk to teens than adults becuse i think that adults are less judgemental. They understand that who we are now isnt who were gunna be in 5 or 6 years. Teens on the other hand judge based on looks and .......................... thats why i dont really like other teenagers.


----------



## Joe H

Adults I find are so much more understanding and less judgemental than teens, who are always much more intimidating in my opinion. 
Adults will except that im quiet and yet to make me feel comfortable while teens do the opposite.


----------



## Jinxx

Teens. I usually don't get along with most in my age range. I tend to befriend those that're 20+. I carry on better & more comfortable conversations with adults. Conversations I have with other teens are often awkward since they're usually immature and find me 'boring' for not being the same as them.


----------



## rsh56

Adults because they are very considerate and understanding. I tend to be comfortable with people older than I am.


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore

Adults, they're always understanding when it comes to your feelings, don't judge you as much directly (outright, anyway, I don't know what they really think). Apparently a lot of people agree with me on this... maybe people like us are more mature than other teens?


----------



## Huk phin

I am an adult (well, kinda) and I work with teens. I think both present their own set of challenges. To this day, I find "authority" figures intimidating.


----------



## Watercoulour

Adults.
I like listening to their stories and its a bit easier to talk to them. I never feel like im being judged so its nice to talk to them. Teens are more troublesome.


----------



## Banzai

They're difficult to talk to in their own way.


----------



## tohellandback

adults are much easier, I just feel more uncomfortable thinking that they are not thinking anything horrible around me. I always feel all teens are out to get me, especially if they are attractive.


----------



## HeyImAnAlien

Adults! I feel like they don't judge me as much.


----------



## inthecorner

Adults is way easier their more experienced and less likely to judge you and can be more understanding and mature, with people my age i cant really relate with them because i dont do the stuff they do that much.


----------



## Mich123

adults are so much more easy to talk to


----------



## Sabreena

My mind is split on how to answer this question. Adults are usually more intimidating simply because they're older, but teenagers intimidate me because I'm always afraid that they're judging me.


----------



## Cashew

SOOO much better with older adults.


----------



## Snail Shells

I've always been fantastic at talking with adults, I can get anyone over the age of 30 batting on my team easily haha. 

Teenagers are harder to talk to, but I'm practicing a lot, exposing myself to social situations, making small talk with random people, and I'm getting better at it.


----------



## toridg

Teens


----------



## kosherpiggy

i find both scary. talking to adults is sometimes easier though. talking to kids my age is sometimes hard.


----------



## chynaaGH

Definitely teens. I always used to question myself about this cause it just didn't make sense to me after I noticed it.
I'm not too sure why but I just feel more at ease talking to adults, usually early-mid 20s, and they usually think I'm in their age range lol.
I think the judgmental habits of teenagers probably has to do with why I'm more uncomfortable & have a harder time talking to kids my own age.


----------



## chynaaGH

Wow, a lot of people feel the exact same way I do.. interesting!

I'm not as weird as I thought


----------



## Chesterdrawers

I seem to have an incrediblly hard time talking to anyone 16-40. Everyone else I'm fine with, it makes dating pretty tough for me (I'm 17) :/


----------



## DustyRaincoat

I have more trouble talking to teens, definitely. I feel like they are more liable to judge me, and I just feel like I have to be accepted by them. >_< Though it's not EASY, it's just easiER talking to adults, because they're more mature and whatnot.


----------



## rapidfox1

I have more trouble talking to teens.


----------



## kanra

Teens. Teens just make me really uncomfortable, and they're SO judgmental it's not even funny.

Whereas adults actually seem to like me because I'm a good little girl (ugh) unlike most teenagers they know.


----------



## dmpj

it depends on who the adults are, but i have way more trouble talking to teens more then adults in general.


----------



## False Protagonist

Teens. Mostly because I'm worried they'll judge me...


----------



## Shayd

...


----------



## coolguy101

I hate talking to adults. Most teenagers opinions don't matter to me. Not exactly sure why, but I think I have a few ideas.


----------



## JesseKS

Anyone between the age of 20-30, for some odd reason. >_<


----------



## redskinsfan17

I like talking to adults more because they're less judgmental.


----------



## Koloz

redskinsfan17 said:


> I like talking to adults more because they're less judgmental.


:agree


----------



## Nekomata

I feel more comfortable talking to adults. I've always had bad experiences when it comes to teenagers, and that they intimidate me more and stuff ><


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Both equally in different ways


----------



## fauzdar65

i can never handle teens of my age.once my class mate had taken my assignment by mistake and i could never gather enough courage to ask for it.i was just too scared.:no
i'm not scared of adults like i'm of teens but still i don't like talking to them.
and small kids irritate me. 
so the only people i talk to are in my house.


----------



## Joe

It depends on the person now. I used to have far less trouble talking to adults than teenagers but now its evened out :/ Its a possiblity that talking to adults when other teenagers are near might cause this though but with teachers I find it hard to tell them what things I like and dislike.


----------



## KingKill33

I'm generally more comfortable with adults for the same reason that many people have already cited (teens can be SO judgemental). Of course it does depend on the individual too. Some adults seem to look down on you because you're younger, and that's just terrible. But in general I've found that they're easier.


----------



## Nighty

both but yah adults more


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

definitely adults. by far. i cant have a conversation with an adult. even though im old enough, and mature enough to be called one.

i think its because of how my parents treated me as a kid, the hypocrisy of always being wrong just because I was a kid and not having a voice/ being pushed to the side...

not to mention what i went through with numerous teachers through out school...

just cant get comfortable with most adults. they are mostly closed minded.


----------



## TonyHow

Adults... because they easier and it not akward...


----------



## Bunyip

I seem to have a lot more trouble talking to teens I don't know, over adults I don't know.
With people I am more knowledgeable about, nowadays I only have a hard time talking to people I _respect_ in general. So it varies.


----------



## sunnydaysnitch

I have more trouble talking to teens, because i don't really fit in. I always feel like they're judging me or i don't really know how to act.

I like talking to adults because they're more mature and they talk about interesting things like politics and life instead of their crushes or what they had for breakfast, but as i am rather childish in appearance they tend to look down on me and think i'm only there because i want to be with my parents - when really i want to be a part of the adult conversation.


----------



## Starlightx

sosew96 said:


> Adults are easier, by far. They only judge you on politeness and intelligence. I know how to wow them. Kids my age..not so much. I'm weird and awkward and not 'cool' and they are so judgemental, it is scary.


I agree. I feel more comfortable talking to adults because they tend to be more mature. I feel like they just think "aw, shy girl, cute" vs "oh..weird quiet girl". But of course it depends on who the adult and kid are.


----------



## Farideh

I have more trouble talking to teens. I feel like they are judgemental and that the only things they are interested in are drugs,sex, and partying.


----------



## Noll

Talking to adults is way easier.


----------



## Crystsal

Personally I find it easier for me to talk to adults. Even when I was really young, I would have long conversations with adults. I prefer to talk to female adults cause men (no offense) seem to talk down to you. Teenagers tend to stick to the same thing. Ex: boys, girls, crushes, bfs, gfs, school and etc. Adults seem to talk about everything else. lol. I still do talk to teenagers cause it's nice talking to talk to someone closer to your age.lol.


----------



## Shizuko

I feel okay talking to adult women, but not males... I really find it scary talking to people my age for the same reason many of you already listed; some teens seem kinda judgmental.


----------



## Macornel

i prefer talking to adults, im absolutely terrified of talking to attractive teenage girls.. the ones i dont know very well


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore

I have more trouble talking to teens. I believe that teenagers are some of the most judgmental beings ever to walk the earth, making my fears become valid; that they really are rating everything I do.


----------



## kirten

Teens are probably harder because i care more about their opinion of me. Adults are still hard to talk to especially teachers, but at least they arent so judgmental.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Bump.


----------



## Tangerine

Teens are easier. I feel more comfortable around those younger than me, because I feel like they don't have all these experiences they want to shove down my throat.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Teens :/


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Teens :/


Hey... did you steal my Location, or did I steal yours?


----------



## lucyinthesky

I'd say teens. However, attractive female adults terrify me!


----------



## lonelythinker

I have the same amount of trouble for both


----------



## Brony

It depends. Adults are usually scary, unless they seem reeeeeally kind. If a teen seems popular or pretty or something I kinda think they're judgemental (whoops brain jumps to conclusions) and get super duper anxious.


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish

Adults all the way. Teens, after some goading, will show their true feelings in a second. Adults know how to hide that mess which makes navigating conversations harder. Then you don't know which ones are more rigid and more loose. Teens have the same general sense of humor. Adults range from uptight and strict to crazy and with a great sense of humor. Then there's sexual jokes. I'm wondering if they were being blunt or if they just made a vague sexual joke. If my peers are pinko stakes adults are a blind man's minefield.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Teens are hard to talk to for me, only because they are immature and find it almost amusing to make me feel uncomfortable. Adults seem to have to hold themselves to a higher, more mature standard, so they can't really do anything unexpected or rude.


----------



## darkrider

I find it much more comfortable talking to adults.

I keep thinking that I'll probably get gf who is like 10 years older than me lol. Not that I have a problem with that.


----------



## Kaede

In general, I have a hard time talking to anyone. xP But overall, I have more trouble talking to teens then adults. I feel like they judge me more.


----------



## Alas Babylon

Neither. I don't like to talk to both of them
Teens are naive, and adults often talk to me like I'm an idiot.


----------



## thebadshepard

I can talk to about 5% of the kids around me (Only boys, I have never talked to a girl). I find it extremely difficult to talk to people that I don't know well (im sure this is normal on here). overall i find it easier to talk to adults because most of them don't give a **** and actually have something worthwhile to say. I don't enjoy discussing innocuous details with manequins I barely know (i probably completely ****ed the spelling of manequins). Interestingly enough I find it incredibly difficult to talk to people who are younger than me. Adults are fine though (depends, I won't initiate conversation regardless, but I experience fewer symptoms of sa around adults. That being said a party or other social gathering with adults is still a nightmare. 

sorry for rambling on about things that don't matter to anyone else


----------



## lady lavender

Adults for sure. With other teenagers I can be like honest-in-a-joking way, like really self deprecating, and most people will laugh along with or whatever, but with adults I can't joke around without them getting serious and making things uncomfortable. It's really stressful having to constantly watch what I'm saying because once I get over my hesitation every single thought I ever had like floods out of my mouth and I can't stop and I speak super fast, so trying to sensor myself is hard.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Adults are 100% easier to talk to. Teens are frightening to death though..


----------



## Minaseesee

I feel like adults are definitely. Teenagers are less understanding in my opinion, they don't understand how much SA can get in the way of our lives. Adults seem to be much more understanding.


----------



## Charmander

It depends. I sometimes feel anxious around adults if they know me as a quiet person in class because I feel like they think I'm a weirdo. I feel anxious around teens too unless I know them pretty well. And I tend to get on with guys better than girls.


----------



## noyadefleur

Teens by a long shot. I don't understand about 99% of people my age.


----------



## TobeyJuarez

it depends more on the person personality than their age for me... i get along great with people who are either really sarcastic, really bubbly or people who are really serious... its the inbetweener who i have trouble talking to


----------



## shortcake

definitely teens!
I feel like teens are a lot more judgmental :I


----------



## Miyuu

Teens, definitely. I feel that they are more judging towards weirdos like me. Adults tend to be more understanding, although this depends from person to person.


----------



## And1 ellis

I mainly get SA around teenagers...not so much around Adults


----------



## IJustWantToBeOK

I find it difficult to talk to males in general, regardless of age. I always feel as though they are judging me for my looks and I get really self-conscious. Talking to older women is difficult sometimes, depending on the situation for me.


----------



## Marleywhite

Eh i don't like people my age, specially the guys


----------



## TobeyJuarez

it depends more or less on the person... some people i get nrevous around others i dont, i find myself trying to be overly polite around adults or people who are 6-7 yrs older than me


----------



## halfly

I'm scared to even talk to an infant :/


----------



## little toaster

There's a girl I know who was easier to talk to when she was 17. But ever since she started college, it's been very difficult to talk to her.


----------



## WhisperBerries

I never feel nervous around adults, because they can see that I'm more reserved and quiet, and respect that. Teens don't understand why someone their own age would be quiet, and when they're around someone who is, they avoid that person. That person usually being me :/


----------



## dmpj

TEENS! way more easy to make conversation with adults, for meee


----------



## gabby1032

adults are easier to talk to, but i feel like they judge me more. 
"she's so quiet, what's wrong with her?"
i feel like they think i'm rude, and disrespectful to them. with teenagers, i care a little less.


----------



## UTJazz12

Definitely teens. I'm perfectly fine when I'm talking to adults, but when I talk to other teens, I get really uncomfortable. Maybe I'm just not in a great group of people, but I feel like every time I speak, I get made fun of or criticized. Adults are above that, though.


----------



## Kenpachi

It is very tough talking to my generation, but I'm fine with people over the age of 30 or so.


----------



## Caramel Rose

Adults.

They actually LISTEN. OMG !!!!!!!!!


----------



## zant

Adults, but only barely. Even though I'm a freaking senior in HS, I still feel like a little kid when I have to talk to them, I don't even feel close to an 'equal'.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer

For me it depends, I can talk to adults more easier because they are more matured and wiser and make more since. Only way I can easily talk to teens is if they aren't doing what the popular crowd does. Usually my problem is talking to males who are folowing the crowd or behaving in a way thats based off of stereotypes or similar to what the media displays. I feel like they all hate me and want to try and beat me up (I'll when the fight) but I think they're plotting something against me. I personally stick to unpopular people for saftey but, I say talk to whoever you feel is best, I mean thats just me and i'm kinda perinoid umm have fun


----------



## starburst93

Adults for sure. They're generally more mature and easier to greet. With an adult I know I can shake their hand and introduce myself. With other teens they may get weirded out or think it's too formal if I shake their hand. Some aren't that friendly so if I introduce myself, sometimes they just ignore me and I feel rejected. I feel like I have to try way harder to impress teens than I do adults. I only get really nervous around adults when they ask about college or having a job because I'm still figuring those things out.


----------



## Raphael200

I can't talk to teens,I'm too diferent from them,adults on the other hand,are not so bloody arogant or stupid.


----------



## Judge Fred

I mostly find it easier to talk to adults.My peers don't seem to like my trying to be a bit more mature.You know like an 18 year old should be.


----------



## enfield

yeah it's easier to talk to adults for me. they're less scary - there's like zero chance that they would assault you or say something mean, and if they asked you a question that makes you uncomfortable that uncomfortableness would be less than if a teen or young-adult asked the same question.

plus, it's _expected _you're supposed to be more affable with your age-group than with adults, so there's less expectations on me to get along with the adult and be a friendly person.


----------



## Colie319

It's easier for me to talk to adults and I'm not sure why but when I talk to teens I get nervous.


----------



## Minor

Adults, More mature.


----------



## Nightless

I'm the same as you (OP). I have trouble speaking to those older than me and I'm better with people my age or younger. It's worst with teachers. When I pluck up the courage to ask for help in class, I stutter like crazy and they never understand what I say. I'm pretty sure all my teachers know I have SAD now. :/


----------



## Bronzewing

Adults


----------



## Picturesque

I like talking to teens more. It feels more comfortable and we have similar views on some or most things


----------



## nullptr

I prefer talking to computers if that counts, second to that I like talking to myself (internally), and then finally other humans, when talking to humans I prefer talking to older wiser adults.


----------



## Nitrogen

Kenpachi said:


> It is very tough talking to my generation, but I'm fine with people over the age of 30 or so.


This right here. Maybe even the age of 23+.

With that said, I dislike a majority of those my age. I'm always afraid that they might have some motive behind their thinking to personally attack me, whereas adults aren't as judgemental or don't really care.

Most teenagers are just sheep anyway. I enjoy the diversity that comes with adults and learning about their life and professions.


----------



## JMaria06

I actually feel more comfortable talking to adults. They seem to understand better, take sarcasm easily, and aren't absorbed with petty teenage things. I guess I matured too fast for my age?


----------



## JMaria06

WhisperBerries said:


> I never feel nervous around adults, because they can see that I'm more reserved and quiet, and respect that. Teens don't understand why someone their own age would be quiet, and when they're around someone who is, they avoid that person. That person usually being me :/


:agree


----------



## AxeDroid

Adult! Sometimes I need an adult to talk to another adult.


----------



## Maria24678

Teens by far, I don't tend to care as much about people further from my age group lol


----------



## won

Teens. Adults are (generally) more mature.


----------



## JayD35

Adults for sure. they just seem to be less likely to ridicule or make fun of you


----------



## Joe

I can't express whatsoever in front of adults, worse when its an adult near and I'm talking to some teenz


----------



## Raphael200

Teenagers make me miserable.............


----------



## TempestChild

I'm on the adults side. I was ok with friend making til about 4th grade. I dont know it's just easier. Guess it has to do with the fact I like zero to none of what my age group likes? I know for a fact my interests are far more different. Oh well.


----------



## TSpes

WhisperBerries said:


> I never feel nervous around adults, because they can see that I'm more reserved and quiet, and respect that. Teens don't understand why someone their own age would be quiet, and when they're around someone who is, they avoid that person. That person usually being me :/


God, yes! Personally adults are so much easier to talk to than teens. I was always in good relations with both my parents' friends and my teachers - I'd really rather sit with the school staff than with the students. I just can't find any points of reference for a conversation with teens.


----------



## RadioactivePotato

Adults all the way


----------



## May19

I have trouble talking to teens and kids my age cause i'm afraid about what they'll think of me but it doesn't worry me when it comes to adult. I grew up with adults around me so I'm more comfortable talking to them than kids my age.


----------



## artsavesmysoul

I find it easier to talk to adults because they are more nicer I'd say and I feel more comfortable around them.I have an extremely hard time talking to teens my age..more particular with guys I freeze up I end up feeling super uncomfortable I also end up finding it hard to come up with things to say and probably making everything awkward  I always worry what people my age think about me.


----------



## NoHeart

The further they are from my own age range, the harder it is for me to talk with people... it's just harder to find something we can agree on, relate on... goddamnit I'm more typical than I thought I was.


----------



## morrgie

wow, i thought weird for being more nervous around teens then adults, but i guess im not as weird as i thought  Adults are more predictable and are normally polite and mature...but with teens you never know if they are going to be rude or not.


----------



## BigBlueMoon

I find that it most often depends on the individuals, not so much their age groups themselves. There are a lot of teens that I interact with and get along with well, likewise for adults. However, I have met plenty of adults that are just as (if not more) immature, rude and juvenile as teens and even younger kids that I have known. 

Bottom line; if I can relate to someone, get along with them and identify with them well, then I have no problems regardless of the person's age.


----------



## emberam22

I can talk to both, unless the adult is of authority. Then I get completely freaked out even though I did absolutely nothing wrong. It's harder for me to talk to teens though... They judge me and won't like me if they find one flaw about me  that's why I only talk to my tiny group of friends.


----------



## RaCaGo

I have more trouble talking to teens, mostly because I can't stand how mean most of them can be. At least the adults I deal with don't pick on me for the tiniest mistakes I make.


----------



## Butterflyluv

It's harder to talk to teens for me. But adults love me and we have the most interesting conversations.


----------



## Zakk2694

adults are definetly easier to talk to. way less intimidating because in ways I'm not afraid of saying something really stupid to them. with teens my anxiety builds up extremely


----------



## Yori

It's easier to talk to adults, they just seem safer since they're not peers. Talking to people older than me (23+... 22 years and below just seems too young and they dont seem to have as much pressure to not be teen-like) or younger than me (preteen and below), although children can be scary too, if they're bossy or angry with me.


----------



## Levibebop

I can talk to most adults easier, but it really depends on the teen. If the teen isn't a total asshat who tries to fight everyone, sure.


----------



## Matthew987

I find it easier to talk to older people than people my age because there more mature and understanding.


----------



## snapethemusical

It's definitely easier for me to talk to adults. Most people my age are just so immature/self-centered that it's actually difficult to hold a conversation with them.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

I have way more trouble talking to teens. Adults tend to be more mature and less judgmental than teenagers. Also, when I'm talking to adults it's usually in a more serious/professional way, and I have a much easier time with this. Talking to teens is usually just for the hell of it, so there's no central topic and I find it very difficult to keep a conversation going. When someone asks me something, I just answer with one word and have no idea how to follow up.


----------

